# no 3g/4g / fastboot problems



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So my verizon galaxy nexus (4.3 JB rom'ed rooted/unlocked bootloader) was having issues with 3g and 4g, even after reboot sometimes it would connect to data but lately it took multiple reboots to get any kind of data.

I took it into verizon to get the sim card swapped out thinking that was the problem. They swapped out the sim and after leaving the store I noticed I couldnt make any calls/check my voicemail and my phone number under settings was 'unknown'. I went back to verizon and they suggested all the typical (hard reset, reboot, take sim card out and wait then reboot) etc. None of it worked. They wanted to do the factory reset there but since I was rooted and wanted to twrp backup and backup all sd data to my computer I told them I would do it later.

When I got home and during backing up all my stuff my phone auto dialed *22899 and after my phone number was restored and I was able to make phone calls. However no 3g or 4g data.

After that I tried to wipe cache and rom (normal typical rom flashing route) and tried to flash rom again to see if data would come back but it didnt.

I figured I would try to go back to stock using google factory image and lock bootloader (perhaps my 3g/4g data will come back) if not I will get a replacement from verizon.

I used these directions to return to stock:
_adb reboot bootloader
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primel???.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.????.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.????.img (Note: This one takes a couple minutes. Be patient)
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot -w update image-mysid-??????.zip_

While in fastboot I was able to get through all the steps except the last one where it flashes stock rom. In the command prompt line it acts like it accepts the command and 'is ready for the next command prompt line' however it doesnt actually flash anything on my phone.

Can someone please help me? Maybe with suggestions on how to get my data back or how to finish the factory rom flashing? I was going to try to use Wugs toolkit to see if it could do it for me but I didnt have enough time this morning before work to try.


----------

